# [BUYING] Speakers 2.1



## TheGUNNER (May 8, 2011)

Please suggest some 2.1 speakers around 1.5k !! I prefer a wired remote but magnetically shielded speakers are needed because of my CRT monitor !! 

Thanks !!


----------



## Anish (May 9, 2011)

If you extend your budget to 2.2k, then 
Sony SRS D4 is a decent speaker with a good bass. and 27watts power output. 
Its magnetically shielded too...

Take a look here


----------



## buddyram (May 9, 2011)

Try Creative Speaker 2.1 Inspire provided woofer along with two surround speakers. It has good bass effect. I am not sure about the specifications but it should be worth the money you give. 



TheGUNNER said:


> Please suggest some 2.1 speakers around 1.5k !! I prefer a wired remote but magnetically shielded speakers are needed because of my CRT monitor !!
> 
> Thanks !!


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 9, 2011)

Creative Inspire or SBS 2.1 (choose according to your budget)


----------



## NainO (May 9, 2011)

Spend 200 bucks more and go for Altec Lansing VS2621. Great sound quality and bass.
Can't comment on the "magnetic shield" thing, but hey its altec lansing!!!


----------



## himangshu (May 9, 2011)

Yes Altec Lansing VS2621 is the best speaker under 2k. with great bass and sound quality!


----------



## KDroid (May 9, 2011)

Have a look at:


 iBall Tarang (1.5k)
 Logitech Z313 (1.8k)
 Creative SBS Series


----------



## TheGUNNER (May 9, 2011)

Thanks guys, I actually bought Creative Inspire M4500 (which is 4.1) !!
I went to buy Inspire 3130 (which is 2.1) which was priced at 1.8k. But bought this instead at 1.9k !!


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 9, 2011)

congrats...


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 10, 2011)

@TheGUNNER, congrats 
M4500 for Rs. 1900/- is very good buy.


----------

